# Being Gay DOES make a difference



## Davey Jones (Oct 22, 2014)

Maybe he should have just SHUT UP about his gayness,a brilliant future in the NFL that looks like its going down the drain.

The practice squad player who joined the team on Sept. 3, spent the first seven weeks of the season on the 10-man squad and never made it to the 53-man roster.
Sam, the first openly-gay player in the NFL, was a seventh-round draft pick of the Rams. He spent all of the offseason and training camp with the St. Louis before being released and signed to the Cowboys’ practice squad.

http://www.dallascowboys.com/news/2014/10/21/cowboys-waive-michael-sam-practice-squad


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

Maybe he's just not that great of a player?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

Do we really need to know??


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 22, 2014)

Sometimes it's just better NOT revealing something about yourself.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Sometimes it's just better NOT revealing something about yourself.



Exactly..I believe some things should be private!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't see what being Gay has to do with it..  If he isn't a good player, he isn't...  It's not because he's gay..  Why should he be afraid to reveal who he is?  Is it shameful?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 22, 2014)

I think it's good that so many people feel comfortable with coming out and not having to hide who they are.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

I have to ask..what did his sexuality have to do with sport?

Did it make him better..worse..or what?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2014)

Whatever happened to "Don't ask, don't tell"? Did that ever make it out of the military?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Whatever happened to "Don't ask, don't tell"? Did that ever make it out of the military?



Don't ask don't tell, is no longer part of the military.  People are allowed to reveal their sexuality.. and their partners are allowed millitary benefits.  That's good.. Right?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Don't ask don't tell, is no longer part of the military.  People are allowed to reveal their sexuality.. and their partners are allowed millitary benefits.  That's good.. Right?



Ah, okay - I'm a bit behind the times with the LGBT movement.

As for it being good ... it is what it is.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 22, 2014)

Like anything in a person's life, when something is revealed that part of society says is "fine", while the other part doesn't at all agree with that "fine", the person has to face "the good, the bad and sometimes even the ugly" of what is revealed. Too many people hopefully think that whatever they reveal will be taken "ok". That definitely could be very wrong! 

I was somewhat criticized for being a part of rodeo, when I lived in So Calif., BUT, when wife and I moved to Colorado, that stopped.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't think people get to decide what's ok as far as another person's rights are concerned..  Sam has a right to compete for a job and if he makes the grade... get it.  His sexuality shouldn't enter into it... and if it did?  Well, that's illegal.  If he is not being allowed to play because he is Gay.. he should take legal action, because clearly his rights have been violated.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 22, 2014)

Any idea just how many "illegal" things are done today, including discrimination? Sometimes I think we are a Nation that lives on doing "illegal" things to others. Anyway, no matter who thinks people shouldn't decide on what's right or not for others, it's done all the time. To fight it takes money and sometimes a whole lot of it. 



QuickSilver said:


> I don't think people get to decide what's ok as far as another person's rights are concerned..  Sam has a right to compete for a job and if he makes the grade... get it.  His sexuality shouldn't enter into it... and if it did?  Well, that's illegal.  If he is not being allowed to play because he is Gay.. he should take legal action, because clearly his rights have been violated.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Any idea just how many "illegal" things are done today, including discrimination? Sometimes I think we are a Nation that lives on doing "illegal" things to others. Anyway, no matter who thinks people shouldn't decide on what's right or not for others, it's done all the time. To fight it takes money and sometimes a whole lot of it.



So suppose you were denied a job, or some benefit because someone didn't like your religion.. or your nationality... or even your eye color.. Would you be fine with that?    Yes I think he should fight it.... IF... and I mean IF.. he was denied the job soley based on his sexuality.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 22, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I have to ask..what did his sexuality have to do with sport?
> 
> Did it make him better..worse..or what?



 He probably the best guy you could meet BUT being FIRST to come out in the all males NFL is going to create some problems among the players,not all players will accept a gay among them. I believe he did not THINK first before going through with "Im gay" or was giving bad advice.
There are other teams that could use his talent but.......


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

I think you are projecting your prejudices... Every interview I heard from NFL players, Sam being Gay was no big deal. They felt if he could play the game, it was fine. Apparently he can't play that well.   People have to get over this homophobia crap...  Gays are out and here to stay.. well, they've always been here..  Time to get the heck over it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So suppose you were denied a job, or some benefit because someone didn't like your religion.. or your nationality... or even your eye color.. *Would you be fine with that?*    Yes I think he should fight it.... IF... and I mean IF.. he was denied the job soley based on his sexuality.



You mean like filling minority and gender quotas at work? Heck, no!


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 22, 2014)

Why in the World is revealing your sexuality so important?  Really, why?    O.K., I really do understand, that if a person is gay they may want to inform their family members...I got the "dad, I am gay" spiel from my son.  My reply- "makes no difference- I love you regardless".    I already knew(his sister spilled the beans).  

But, revealing you sexuality to the Public, to your employer...it's none of their business!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> Why in the World is revealing your sexuality so important?  Really, why?    O.K., I really do understand, that if a person is gay they may want to inform their family members...I got the "dad, I am gay" spiel from my son.  My reply- "makes no difference- I love you regardless".    I already knew(his sister spilled the beans).
> 
> But, revealing you sexuality to the Public, to your employer...it's none of their business!



No it's not anyone's business.. but why should people have to hide what is a part of their identity.  Young Gay people... at least the one's I've known, like to join in conversations at lunchtime and on coffee breaks.. and talk about what they did over the weekend.. and where they went and with whom.. They like to talk about their boyfriends/girlfriends.. just the way staight young people do.    THey would like to be able to bring their partners to work functions... just like straight people do...  BUT  they can't if they hiding it, can they.   SO it's not a matter of flaunting anything.. it's a matter of joining in the conversation and being accepted and belonging.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 22, 2014)

Im not talking about gays in general,its that guy in the NFL he choose to "come out" and thus maybe distroying his career.

I really dont think he really thought about it. He could come out after his footballl career and Im sure he'll live happly ever after with his millions and a partner to share it with.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Im not talking about gays in general,its that guy in the NFL he choose to "come out" and thus maybe distroying his career.
> 
> I really dont think he really thought about it. He could come out after his footballl career and Im sure he'll live happly ever after with his millions and a partner to share it with.



It really shouldn't matter..


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 22, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> No it's not anyone's business.. but why should people have to hide what is a part of their identity.  Young Gay people... at least the one's I've known, like to join in conversations at lunchtime and on coffee breaks.. and talk about what they did over the weekend.. and where they went and with whom.. They like to talk about their boyfriends/girlfriends.. just the way staight young people do.    THey would like to be able to bring their partners to work functions... just like straight people do...  BUT  they can't if they hiding it, can they.   SO it's not a matter of flaunting anything.. it's a matter of joining in the conversation and being accepted and belonging.



Agreed, but I think that in the case of Micheal Sam's decision to "come out" - may have been more of a career tactic rather than being a deep personal desire to conduct his lifestyle.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> Agreed, but I think that in the case of Micheal Sam's decision to "come out" - may have been more of a career tactic rather than being a deep personal desire to conduct his lifestyle.




I guess no one can know what Sams motives were.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 22, 2014)

His only other option would have been to hide it, and or just say nothing hoping he wouldn't be be outed, there's no way he could have participated in the sport, been part of such an organization without making up elaborate lies to maintain secrecy about how he identified sexually.  I don't wish that way of life upon any individual. He of course could choose to claim virginhood like that other player whom was also let go, you know the one that had all the hoopla surrounding him when he would get on one knee at all the games, I can't remember his name.  I'm not saying that other guy was gay, but, it surely would be a somewhat great cover if he was going to go the route of hiding.

It's possible he was cut due to not measuring up and if thats the case, then, hopefully he will improve and work harder and bring his skills back up and find a place in the sport or like others move on to other meaning career choices.  Whatever happens, I wish the young man the best.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2014)

I guess I don't get why people feel the need to go around announcing their ****** preferences, anyway . . . .  Nobody's business but their own.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 23, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> No it's not anyone's business.. but why should people have to hide what is a part of their identity.  Young Gay people... at least the one's I've known, like to join in conversations at lunchtime and on coffee breaks.. and talk about what they did over the weekend.. and where they went and with whom.. They like to talk about their boyfriends/girlfriends.. just the way staight young people do.    THey would like to be able to bring their partners to work functions... just like straight people do...  BUT  they can't if they hiding it, can they.   SO it's not a matter of flaunting anything.. it's a matter of joining in the conversation and being accepted and belonging.



Agree!  People insist on making this all about their sexuality. It's not. It's about falling in love with people of the same sex. Some couples have been together 40, 50+ years. Would anyone say that relationship is just about sex?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 23, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I have to ask..what did his sexuality have to do with sport?
> 
> Did it make him better..worse..or what?



Nervous Sponsors


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, money talks and gayness walks...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 23, 2014)

That's disgusting..  I wonder when Americans will get over the "gayness" thing.. These are people.. they live life exactly like the rest of us.. except they love someone of the same gender... there is no other difference.  I assume Sam had no ulterior motive other than to play football and be who he is.  Too bad the bigots abound and make that impossible.  I cannot imagine what makes them care so much what someone else does in their home.   I personally have enough to occupy my mind without worrying about what someone else does, especially if they are not hurting anyone.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 23, 2014)

It sounds as if no athletes have come out before.
Lots have. It's hardly worth fussing about any more.

Refer to the table at this link  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_LGBT_sportspeople


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 23, 2014)

It probably wouldn't be a big deal except it seems so many gays ( as in this case ) want to flaunt their gayness. They are looking for a fight. Most people don't go public with their personal life, whatever it may be.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 23, 2014)

The NFL is in a league of its own...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 23, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> It probably wouldn't be a big deal except it seems so many gays ( as in this case ) want to flaunt their gayness. They are looking for a fight. Most people don't go public with their personal life, whatever it may be.



I don't think they flaunt anything.. They want to be left alone and accepted for who and what they are... As for straight athletes not flaunting their straightness?  You have got to be kidding me...  Look at all the sexcapades we have been privy to over the years.. Magic Johnson comes to mind... Wasn't he with several thousand women?   How about Tiger Wood?   He certainly FLAUNTED his sexuality a bit.. didn't he?..  And the list goes on... YET.. no one cares about the Straight guys boinking anything that walks... only the one Gay guy that wants to live openly with his chosen mate and play football.


----------

